# Show us your self builds...



## Indigo one (4 Sep 2014)

Halcyon cerberus 7005 alloy frame (ebay £28)
Xero 26 inch wheels with road tyres
Richey post and bars
Shimano xt and deore
100mm travel rlo forks
Started out wiith some really tatty parts but decided to go hybrid as I don't go off road...just taught special needs daughter and her little sister to ride so wanted a comfortable ride to accompany them to / from school and shortish jaunts along the canals and river.
According to my spawn he's called Boris cause its a boy's bike


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2014)

Jesus! I've gone blind.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2014)

I built this earlier this year as a snow & ice / 'dump it anywhere' bike:






Raleigh SP150 frame / stem / seat
Shifters / bars / rear wheel and rear brake from a Viking Targa DD24 that I'd bought for £10
Front Manitou shocks which were a similar colour from eBay for £12
Front wheel from eBay for £5
Rear mech from my son's scrapped / bent MTB
Spare bar grips from a Python Impact
New Truvativ crankset and Shimano front mech - that blew the £50 build budget 
Bottle cage from a Decathlon Sport
New orange cables

There's a set of Ice Spikers to go on it for winter


----------



## Indigo one (4 Sep 2014)

Actually found building my own bike quite therapeutic and satisfying...but definitely a learning experience. ..


----------



## HovR (4 Sep 2014)

Originally built this up as a wet weather/around town bike, but when I moved I no longer had room for quite so many bikes, so I fitted a better set of wheels and it became my all-rounder.






Peugeot PGN-10 frameset (Reynolds 501)
Fulcrum Racing 7 wheelset
Shimano UN55 BB
Stronglight ST55 crankset
Shimano PD-M530 pedals
Shimano 8 speed cassette
Brand-X seatpost
Charge Spoon Saddle

Pictured are Vittoria Rubino tires, but it's now running Schwalbe Ultremo ZX

Cockpit and rear dérailleur are original after stripping down, cleaning and polishing.


----------



## jazzkat (4 Sep 2014)

Ooh go on then.......




The build thread is here:
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/building-my-surly.162280/


----------



## Rafferty (9 Sep 2014)

Built this up mainly from parts I already had. The rear wheel needs rebuilding with a new hub though.




Proper steel bike wiv' mudguards.


----------



## winjim (9 Sep 2014)

I'll get back to you in a few weeks...


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Sep 2014)

These are the bikes I've either built from the frame up or stripped right back and restored/rebuilt with a mix of refurbed and new parts.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2014)

Mentio




Already shown in red/black thread, frame /forks from @Saluki , 
sora rear mech
r501 wheelset
claris shifters
sram bartape with phat gel pads on the hoods
boardman saddle
pedals now changed to a520s
crud gaurds
rack from ebay 
just changed the chainrings to a 50/36 with a 12-25 cassette


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2014)

Indigo one said:


> Halcyon cerberus 7005 alloy frame (ebay £28)
> Xero 26 inch wheels with road tyres
> Richey post and bars
> Shimano xt and deore
> ...


Thats smart !


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2014)

Rafferty said:


> Built this up mainly from parts I already had. The rear wheel needs rebuilding with a new hub though.
> View attachment 55673
> 
> Proper steel bike wiv' mudguards.


Very nice. What happened to the bars though? Did a car go over them?


----------



## Venod (10 Nov 2014)

Latest build, just needs a thrash round the Red Route at Dalby to see how it performs.


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Nov 2014)

Mostly 105 groupset, a few changes since that pic, spa ti aire saddle, hope seat post clamp, deda stem, ultegra 6700 brakes and lizard skin dsp bar tape


----------



## Cubist (26 Nov 2014)

It all started with this:




Then this




Then this: 




Then I showed my lad how easy it was and he did this:




Then finally this: 




Next up is a C456 build just as soon as I've sold my spare roadbike.....


----------



## tincaman (26 Nov 2014)

Frame Flyxii CX Disc


----------



## Scotty1991 (26 Nov 2014)

1979 Puch Prima 12 speed! This image was before. (Only Paid a fiver for it!)

This is After!









Very Satisfying Experience!


----------



## deanbmx (28 Nov 2014)

'85 Gios Torino Professional, just been restored & rebuilt with modern components. I'll try and get some better photos over the weekend.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> Latest build, just needs a thrash round the Red Route at Dalby to see how it performs.
> 
> View attachment 61325


Them core frames are ace.


----------



## Venod (28 Nov 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Them core frames are ace.



Since the pic I have thrashed it round Dalby ( well at my pace) I was quite pleased with the performance, a few adjustments when I got back and its good to go, seems a bit more friendly on the steep bits than my Cannondale.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> Since the pic I have thrashed it round Dalby ( well at my pace) I was quite pleased with the performance, a few adjustments when I got back and its good to go, seems a bit more friendly on the steep bits than my Cannondale.



Tempted.


----------



## Venod (28 Nov 2014)

Another 3 of my self builds.












I still have the 2 ti bikes the racelight now with guards in winter trim. I sold the cross bike in a moment of weakness which I now regret.


----------



## HB2210 (30 Nov 2014)

Girl build  (with instruction as its my first one with my Bezzie who is a bike mechanic ... Thusly his shop and tools .... And expertise )
Custom sprayed by a friend in exchange for a frame ... Started but still to be completed ... This is Charlie ...











Got this far in a day and ran out of time ...


----------



## deanbmx (30 Nov 2014)

Looking good, love the furry seatpost


----------



## HB2210 (30 Nov 2014)

deanbmx said:


> Looking good, love the furry seatpost



Laughing


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2014)

Not the best of pictures, but an afternoon on the spinners meant I stripped this





And then rebuilt this






Not bad for a few hours work


----------



## Bodhbh (1 Dec 2014)

Go on then. My 'Offroadrat'. I've posted it before, but swapped a couple of things about and had chance to dial in the bars, etc. Built around a Roadrat frame with Surly Straggler forks. From some of the builds above, I see I'm not the only fan of the Midge bars


----------



## jack smith (3 Dec 2014)

I love building from the Frame up gives you a real sense of ownership to the bike here's my three so far sadly I've only
Got the mtb left


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 Dec 2014)

I rebuilt this early 70s french Rotary bike which i rescued from skip just before the gypo,s arrived. It was an unloved ball of rust. But is now used for high days and holidays. I will also be riding it in a classic sportive event next year.


----------



## swiftylee (3 Dec 2014)

OMG...

come on post man, he has the last of my bits for my project propel...

propel advanced frame & forks
giant slr integrated stem and bar carbon
fizik saddle
mavic kysryium sls wheels
shawble tyres
full dura ace 9000


----------



## jack smith (3 Dec 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Girl build  (with instruction as its my first one with my Bezzie who is a bike mechanic ... Thusly his shop and tools .... And expertise )
> Custom sprayed by a friend in exchange for a frame ... Started but still to be completed ... This is Charlie ...
> View attachment 62929
> View attachment 62930
> ...


 i LOVE that colour!


----------



## HB2210 (3 Dec 2014)

jack smith said:


> i LOVE that colour!



Thank you  going for something different x


----------



## vernon (4 Dec 2014)

My Trevor Jarvis Flying Gate







I bought the bike as a 27" wheeled fixed wheel bike and had it reverse engineered by Trevor to restore the gearing and had the cantilever bosses moved to accommodate 700c wheels.


----------



## vernon (4 Dec 2014)

My Dave Yates' Randonneur.






I bought the unused frame off Ebay for £240 and used mainly new components to complete it. I had the wheels handbuilt by Woodrup Cycles.


----------



## Cubist (5 Dec 2014)

vernon said:


> My Trevor Jarvis Flying Gate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the slightly pre-crashed look!


----------



## vernon (5 Dec 2014)

Cubist said:


> Love the slightly pre-crashed look!



The weird geometry gives the bike and shorter wheelbase and a stiffer rear end. It is claimed that there's less energy absorption by the frame because there's less flex at the bottom bracket and in the rear triangle. My experiences on hilly rides seems to bear this out.


----------



## HB2210 (7 Dec 2014)

Week later .... Charlie is finished ... 






Girl build done x


----------



## Robeh (8 Dec 2014)

Built this may this year,,


----------



## swiftylee (8 Dec 2014)

Just Got It Together and had it weighed....

6.75kg wow


----------



## jack smith (8 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> Just Got It Together and had it weighed....
> 
> 6.75kg wow
> 
> ...



Wow indeed! Not a fan of the orange but that is a hell of a shape


----------



## swiftylee (8 Dec 2014)

looks better in the flesh i have to say....


----------



## jack smith (8 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> looks better in the flesh i have to say....


Most bikes do! Gorgeous non the less!


----------



## Rafferty (11 Dec 2014)

Built by me. I even did the re-spray.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (13 Dec 2014)

Built this up in the summer. Frame and forks were bought brand new but the finish was dreadful.
An hour with wet and dry & and a can of spray, Made it much more respectable.




All the best.
Max


----------



## swiftylee (14 Dec 2014)

Decided to change the wheels...


----------



## loveandpeace1 (22 Dec 2014)

Bought frame and forks of the bay. Built this up using my mtb/racing bike bits.





All the best.
Max


----------



## wisdom (25 Dec 2014)

HB2210 said:


> Week later .... Charlie is finished ...
> 
> View attachment 73730
> 
> ...


Wow nothing else just WOW


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (26 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> Decided to change the wheels...
> View attachment 74375



why are you selling it??


----------



## Doyleyburger (26 Dec 2014)

swiftylee said:


> Decided to change the wheels...
> View attachment 74375


Hope your legs do that bike justice. It's lovely


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Dec 2014)

Few more bits to finish off but first shakedown ride through hail and heavy rain yesterday.


----------



## ziggys101 (1 Jan 2015)

Just ordered this, should get to build in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jan 2015)

My Carlton Flyer was built up from a frame and forks only, mainly with vintage, NOS and collected parts...


----------



## Malky (10 Jan 2015)

My Bob Jackson Trike.


----------



## Malky (10 Jan 2015)

My 2007 David Miller build Hetchins Magnum Opus Deluxe.



Miller build Hetchins Magnum Opus Deluxe


----------



## davester65 (14 Jan 2015)

Here's 1 of my 3 self build/re-build/restorations, i'll post pics of the other two when i get some decent pics


----------



## slowwww (15 Jan 2015)

davester65 said:


> Here's 1 of 3 of my self build/re-build/restorations, i'll post pics of the other two when i get some decent pics
> 
> View attachment 76915


 Just beautiful. That's the best looking bike I've seen for ages, and I particularly like the brown saddle, tape and sidewalls with the black frame.


----------



## welshwheels (15 Jan 2015)

My surly cross check built with butterfly bars and a 1x8 set up I had bigger plans but my budget disappeared so I hope to do a few Audax events up to 200k as it is I'd love to one day have a rohloff hub gear on . Shimano alfine probably more realistic though


----------



## Easytigers (15 Jan 2015)

You do realise that


ziggys101 said:


> Just ordered this, should get to build in the next couple of weeks
> View attachment 75767


You do realise that you've got to be one of the Jedi council to ride one of those things right???


----------



## Easytigers (15 Jan 2015)

Must sa


slowwww said:


> Just beautiful. That's the best looking bike I've seen for ages, and I particularly like the brown saddle, tape and sidewalls with the black frame.


Must say that I agree!


----------



## davester65 (15 Jan 2015)

Thanks guys, appreciate the nice comments. Currently waiting for a repro San Marco Regal to arrive to finish the project........(in brown of course)
Then may start hunting for another project bike......maybe something Italian or French :-)

PS Apologies re the long presta valves.......they were all i had in the parts bin when i did the build :-)

PPS Must big up my mate Andy Middleton for the excellent photography......just wish he'd slow down when we're out on a ride...i can't keep up......can't fault the camera wizardry though :-)


----------



## Psycolist (24 Jan 2015)

I have had a Python frame used as a hybrid/knockabout bike for a year or so now. When I saw the frame for sale on the net, it drew me to it, such an unusual finish. Im not sure how its been achieved, its almost like its been anodised. Being a brand, although, not well known, known to me. I had every confidence that it would build up into a nice ride. It was about the same time that my interests where moving towards the off road scene, so, with that in mind, I invested the £29 and bought the frame. From there, I have gradually built it up to what you see in this post. It is a pleasure to ride in any circumstance, and gives me real confidence to try the nasty off road stuff that I had not yet been able to cover. There isn't much that I wont try now. There's been a few offs and a few scary moments, A few cuts and bruises, but my road based hybrid and my knockabout are gradually getting a layer of dust on them because where ever I am going or whatever im am doing, this bike is my ride of choice, for now anyway.


----------



## davester65 (24 Jan 2015)

This is how it started



Then it looked like this



Then This



Now it looks like this



I guess you call it 'Work in Progress'
I'll post the finished result in a couple of weeks.....hopefully!!




2015 Upgrades now complete, complete with winter wheels and crudcatchers.


----------



## ziggys101 (25 Jan 2015)

Finished


----------



## Robeh (25 Jan 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> Finished
> View attachment 77894


one word...Wow..


----------



## young Ed (25 Jan 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> Finished
> View attachment 77894


 nice! how much does she weigh? purely TT bike i assume?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ziggys101 (25 Jan 2015)

young Ed said:


> nice! how much does she weigh? purely TT bike i assume?
> Cheers Ed



Not weighed it, my main use is half IM and IM with the very odd TT when I need some pain :-)


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jan 2015)

That's a mental looking frame @ziggys101 love the lines


----------



## HOU5EY (26 Jan 2015)

Not exactly a self build but have taken the complete bike apart. Above is how my bike looked new but I bought second hand in a non working condition. Recently changed various parts and now it looks like this...


----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2015)

HOU5EY said:


> View attachment 78023
> 
> Not exactly a self build but have taken the complete bike apart. Above is how my bike looked new but I bought second hand in a non working condition. Recently changed various parts and now it looks like this...
> View attachment 78022


Doñe a good job there, looks like a real mile- muncher. Have you considered slamming the stem, or flipping it and adding flat bars?


----------



## LimeBurn (27 Jan 2015)

rebuilt back.jpg



__ LimeBurn
__ 18 Nov 2013






Fully rebuilt from the ground up, every nut and bolt either polished or replaced.


----------



## HOU5EY (27 Jan 2015)

Cubist said:


> Doñe a good job there, looks like a real mile- muncher. Have you considered slamming the stem, or flipping it and adding flat bars?


I've added flat bars, you can't really see in the first photo. I've just watched a tutorial on slamming stems, I must say I am tempted but I might try just by moving the stem down and putting the spacers above just to see if it is comfortable


----------



## Jamieyorky (27 Jan 2015)

My saracen. Everything new exept for seatpost and stem.
Its a saracen but rides lovely


----------



## davester65 (2 Feb 2015)

and the third of my Self Builds, another vintage restoration project, this time a Raleigh Randonneur.


----------



## Cubist (5 Feb 2015)

So, a bit of a stock take and I realised I probably had enough mountain bikes, so I wanted to have a go at a roadbike. A bit of Christmas money, a bargain frame, a donor bike and a couple of happy days in the garage and:


----------



## jack smith (11 Feb 2015)

Built on Thursday


----------



## fatjel (4 Mar 2015)

My new MTB .. Gave my old hardrock to my daughter when the Giant arrived last month but really missed having a MTB

Is a mixture of new bits, stuff from the shed and ebay bargains


----------



## LoftusRoadie (6 Mar 2015)

As someone who is still quite proud of himself being able to put on a new inner tube, I am genuinely in awe of you and your self builds. There are some I prefer to others but you should all take a bow!


----------



## S.Giles (10 Mar 2015)

This used to be a mountain bike. One day I'll probably get around to re-building the back wheel to match the front one!


----------



## teddydove (12 Mar 2015)

HovR said:


> Originally built this up as a wet weather/around town bike, but when I moved I no longer had room for quite so many bikes, so I fitted a better set of wheels and it became my all-rounder.
> 
> View attachment 55149
> 
> ...


----------



## teddydove (12 Mar 2015)

HovR said:


> Originally built this up as a wet weather/around town bike, but when I moved I no longer had room for quite so many bikes, so I fitted a better set of wheels and it became my all-rounder.
> 
> View attachment 55149
> 
> ...


----------



## teddydove (12 Mar 2015)

I had one of these,cheap but nice bikes....nice to see i am not the only one who rides single chainwheels...


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Mar 2015)

Built up with eBay bargains, not so cheap second hand wheels and a few new bits i.e. Saddle and pedals. 

Getting the miles in every weekend and just love my steel baby


----------



## jack smith (16 Mar 2015)

Built and painted by me at home from a damaged cervelo r5 frame made up with sram rival 22


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2015)

jack smith said:


> View attachment 82687
> Built and painted by me at home from a damaged cervelo r5 frame made up with sram rival 22
> 
> View attachment 82686



Don't leave it near any chip shops!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 Mar 2015)

slowwww said:


> Just beautiful. That's the best looking bike I've seen for ages, and I particularly like the brown saddle, tape and sidewalls with the black frame.


 +1, stunning davester65.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice. What happened to the bars though? Did a car go over them?


I thought this also, very extreme flare to the drops or optical illusion ?


----------



## AndyRM (23 Mar 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> I thought this also, very extreme flare to the drops or optical illusion ?



They are midge bars.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

deanbmx said:


> '85 Gios Torino Professional, just been restored & rebuilt with modern components. I'll try and get some better photos over the weekend.


Stunning.....


Absolutely stunning...

I have seen this in 'Show us your Steel' haven't I ?

Almost bought a Gios Torino Pro frame & fork once but was unsure of the size.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

HB2210 said:


> Girl build  (with instruction as its my first one with my Bezzie who is a bike mechanic ... Thusly his shop and tools .... And expertise )
> Custom sprayed by a friend in exchange for a frame ... Started but still to be completed ... This is Charlie ...
> View attachment 62929
> View attachment 62930
> ...


Wowsers... looks lush.

Even has a colour matched knobbly wash rag.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

swiftylee said:


> Just Got It Together and had it weighed....
> 
> 6.75kg wow
> 
> ...


6.75 kg for a Large frame like that is very good going..


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 82276
> 
> 
> Built up with eBay bargains, not so cheap second hand wheels and a few new bits i.e. Saddle and pedals.
> ...


Give me the Bird....



No seriously.... give... give.... 

lusciousness.... love the colours.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> They are midge bars.


 cheers AndyRM


----------



## HB2210 (23 Mar 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Wowsers... looks lush.
> 
> Even has a colour matched knobbly was rag.



No easy that


----------



## Butty1972 (24 Mar 2015)

I love this thread. You have all inspired me, I am definitely doing a self-build, but modern or vintage??? Ebay here I come....


----------



## coco69 (25 Mar 2015)




----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2015)

Already in the Ti section, built by me, for me, for my 39th birthday


----------



## Cubist (13 Apr 2015)

My brother is disabled (learning difficulties) and will be 60 this weekend. He has always liked riding bikes, albeit not very far or adventurously, and for a while has ridden a skip find (he works for the local parks and gardens department) which I have tried to get in some sort of rideable shape, but to be fair it's a 90s rigid steel MTB and is not much to work with. 

His company use the C2W scheme, and he was talking about his workmates sorting out a bike for him. I helped him research what sort of bike they were pushing him towards, and of course it was some horrendously unsuitable MTB. We therefore did bit of shopping round and discovered that Halfords et al don't seem to do much that would suit him, all being a bit complicated, and he was put off disc brakes after a "grab a big handful" moment on one of my kids' bikes a while ago. I therefore persuaded him to let me build him something, to a budget and a spec that would suit his short, flattish ride to work. 

It didn't need to be complicated either in terms of gears or brakes, and it didn't need to have many bells and whistles. I intended to find him a used hardtail frame until I found a bargain V brake frame in On One's Spring Clearout. and then build it up with budget components, sourced from classifieds, and originally with a £275 budget in mind the build began. 

The frame cost 20 quid, brand new, (bit of a story, thanks Planet X Customer Service, you were great in the end!) a rigid cromo fork £35, a lovely handbuilt FSA 26" wheelset, 20 quids' worth of tyres and tubes,(Halfords Schwalbe City Jets) a used Deore square taper crank and a satin black rattle can, a 36t chainring out of my spares box, a cheap chainguard off eBay, 11-36 10 speed cassette, again out of my spares box, a Charge Spoon off these here classifieds, a bargain SLX mech from Merlin, a Zee 10 speed shifter, UN55 BB and a chain from CRC, and some bargainous Alivio V brakes again off eBay. Bars headset and stem out of the spares box, £3 grips from Bikehut and pedals for the same money from Planet X. 

Total cost £297. It weighs bang on 11kg. I don't reckon that's too bad! Hope he likes it....


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (14 Apr 2015)

That's a nice looking machine; hope your brother gets hours of pleasure riding it!


----------



## Butty1972 (15 Apr 2015)

Good job Cubist!


----------



## SWSteve (19 Apr 2015)

Really good job. Looks ace.


----------



## HovR (19 Apr 2015)

HovR said:


> Originally built this up as a wet weather/around town bike, but when I moved I no longer had room for quite so many bikes, so I fitted a better set of wheels and it became my all-rounder.
> 
> View attachment 55149
> 
> ...



My Peugeot has changed a bit since last posted: 






Now featuring Cane Creek SCR5 levers, Miche dual pivot brakes, and Tiagra 4650 compact chainset with original Simplex front derailleur. Also bumped the tires up a size to 25c. Rides even better now with the improved brakes.


----------



## Andy Morris (19 Apr 2015)

Been building this for the last couple of Months. Saw the frame and forks on a well known auction site & couldn't resist. Apparently made by a small Italian company who have since gone bust.. I did want to do it justice and kit it out with Campagnolo components but couldn't get the gear range that I wanted. So went Shimano Tiagra 10 speed instead. Shimano R501 wheelset with gatorskins. Took it for its first ride today. Very happy with it. Let me know your opinions - Thankyou


----------



## ziggys101 (20 Apr 2015)

With added wheel bling and a tidy up of the cabling.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Apr 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> With added wheel bling and a tidy up of the cabling.
> 
> View attachment 86298


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Rafferty (21 Apr 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> With added wheel bling and a tidy up of the cabling.
> 
> View attachment 86298


No mudguards or racks fitted yet then!


----------



## Jamieyorky (23 May 2015)

Just converted my saracen flat bar back to a drop bar.


----------



## SteCenturion (30 May 2015)

Afnug said:


> Latest build, just needs a thrash round the Red Route at Dalby to see how it performs.
> 
> View attachment 61325


Lovely bike, titanium or aluminium ?


----------



## SteCenturion (30 May 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Few more bits to finish off but first shakedown ride through hail and heavy rain yesterday.
> View attachment 75304


Nice Red Nipples


----------



## SteCenturion (30 May 2015)

davester65 said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate the nice comments. Currently waiting for a repro San Marco Regal to arrive to finish the project........(in brown of course)
> Then may start hunting for another project bike......maybe something Italian or French :-)
> 
> PS Apologies re the long presta valves.......they were all i had in the parts bin when i did the build :-)
> ...


It's a stunning photograph, very well composed.


----------



## SteCenturion (30 May 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> With added wheel bling and a tidy up of the cabling.
> 
> View attachment 86298


& a shopping basket under the bars I see 
  

Nice bike.


----------



## Venod (31 May 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Lovely bike, titanium or aluminium ?



Aluminium, Titanium would be nice.


----------



## fatjel (20 Jun 2015)

My newest and most sensible bike
Planet x frame and forks ,Mavic Aksium wheels, 
11-30 cassette + 24/34/42 sram crankset
and other stuff


----------



## AndyRM (20 Jun 2015)

Novel use of a bench as a side car!


----------



## Rafferty (21 Jun 2015)

My failed attempt at a 'Porteur' type bike. I can't get a front rack to match the current set-up. The mudguards are steel and along with the rear rack, were sprayed to match the frame.


----------



## Rafferty (28 Jun 2015)

Rafferty said:


> View attachment 92797
> 
> My failed attempt at a 'Porteur' type bike. I can't get a front rack to match the current set-up. The mudguards are steel and along with the rear rack, were sprayed to match the frame.




It's latest incarnation.


----------



## jack smith (29 Jun 2015)

This knackered old carbon kinesis frame, loads of scuffs and chips,












To this! Not finished yet getting some kinesis decals custom made


----------



## jack smith (29 Jun 2015)

coco69 said:


>


Looks quite nice that, but it's a Chinese one I take it? Blows me away how realistic they make them


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> Looks quite nice that, but it's a Chinese one I take it? Blows me away how realistic they make them


it looks like a real one too me, as you can buy them off team sky at the end of each season, they just don't promote it - but would be happy to be proved wrong in this case


----------



## Robeh (29 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> This knackered old carbon kinesis frame, loads of scuffs and chips,
> View attachment 93982
> View attachment 93983
> View attachment 93984
> ...


 OMG dont think ive ever seen such a rusty headset lol dont look like its seen grease for some time


----------



## jack smith (29 Jun 2015)

Robeh said:


> OMG dont think ive ever seen such a rusty headset lol dont look like its seen grease for some time


The lot was shocking it really was! The bottom bracket was seized in and still is I just took the bearings out and cleaned them luckily it runs quite smooth the headset was replaced


----------



## Citius (29 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> it looks like a real one too me, as you can buy them off team sky at the end of each season, they just don't promote it - but would be happy to be proved wrong in this case



What makes you think it's a real one? Genuine question.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> What makes you think it's a real one? Genuine question.


How about you tell me why you think its not?


----------



## Citius (29 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> How about you tell me why you think its not?



What? I didn't say it wasn't. You said it looks like a real one - I'm just wondering what the differentiating features are that make you think that.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> What? I didn't say it wasn't. You said it looks like a real one - I'm just wondering what the differentiating features are that make you think that.


Go away and troll someone else citius your boring me now...........


----------



## Citius (29 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> Go away and troll someone else citius your boring me now...........



So we can deduce that you don't know what you are talking about when you said 'it looks like a real one' (to prove me wrong, all you have to do is answer the original question). 

I started off by asking you a genuine question - because I actually don't know what the differences are - and inadvertently called you out as a fake. And you have the nerve to call me a troll. My apologies.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> So we can deduce that you don't know what you are talking about when you said 'it looks like a real one' (to prove me wrong, all you have to do is answer the original question).
> 
> I started off by asking you a genuine question - because I actually don't know what the differences are - and inadvertently called you out as a fake. And you have the nerve to call me a troll. My apologies.


What i said was "it looks like a real one to me, unless someone can prove to me otherwise". 

Now what i will say the shape of the headtube, fork, loadcell on the rear chainstays behind the crankset, the flat seatstays all point out to me that it looks a geniune f8.......

Is that a good enough explanation or do you want to go round trolling everything i post and ask me to prove what i say to be true

Or

Can you just go away and leave me be?


----------



## Citius (29 Jun 2015)

Let's hope the owner will be kind enough to reply and confirm your astute observations.



jowwy said:


> Is that a good enough explanation or do you want to go round trolling everything i post and ask me to prove what i say to be true



Do I need your permission before I post on these forums?


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> Do I need your permission before I post on these forums?


No - but the mods and the site owner shaun dont take kindly to its members being trolled


----------



## Citius (29 Jun 2015)

jowwy said:


> No - but the mods and the site owner shaun dont take kindly to its members being trolled



I'm sure they would tell me if there was an issue. I doubt if they take kindly to you referring to people as idiots, planks and the like either, but let's save that for another time.


----------



## jack smith (29 Jun 2015)

The chinese bikes are identical asthetic wise ive seen alot around here it was the fake zipps,the bar/stem combo and the paintjob that make me think its a chinarello. An ex team bike wouldnt come with that much steerer tube @jowwy


----------



## Citius (29 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> The chinese bikes are identical asthetic wise ive seen alot around here it was the fake zipps,the bar/stem combo and the paintjob that make me think its a chinarello. An ex team bike wouldnt come with that much steerer tube @jowwy



As above. I'd personally be suprised if someone would shell out for a genuine frame, and then spoil it with fake Zipps. But you never know...


----------



## jack smith (29 Jun 2015)

I should add ive noting against chinese frames personally, well i wouldnt have one branded with a genuine manafacturer but i would ride a chinese frame.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2015)

I got a Pace 27.5" build brewing. Not much to see yet while I still collect the components, but going to build it up as a SS.


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Wowsers... looks lush.
> 
> Even has a colour matched knobbly wash rag.


And I thought her merkin had velcroed itself to her light bracket......


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> The chinese bikes are identical asthetic wise ive seen alot around here it was the fake zipps,the bar/stem combo and the paintjob that make me think its a chinarello. An ex team bike wouldnt come with that much steerer tube @jowwy


And you may well be right, but i would rather the owner confirm its a chinarello rather than someone call him out on it for no reason. Also its quite strange that citius in an above post said it wasnt fake, now hes agreeing with your thread and saying it is....he also admitted to knowing nothing about the differences that would make it fake over real.......there comes a time on a forum when some people need to wind their kneck when it comes to others bikes and just let them enjoy riding whatever they choose, be it wheels, frames, tyres etcetc instead of constantly being called out as riding fakes.

Im sure you wouldn't have been too happy if people had posted that your previous venge, tarmac, cervelo were fakes without a PM to you first to aske the question. I feel the owner of said pinarello should have been shown some respect regarding his ride, but i guess these days forum respect is no longer given as new members arrive with the "i know it all and you know nothing mantra"


----------



## jack smith (29 Jun 2015)

Wasnt trying to come across a dick at all you just asked another poster why they thought it was a clone so i gave my opinion, im not bothered if its fake or real it certainly looks nice and thats 50% percent of the overall enjoyment for me.


----------



## jack smith (30 Jun 2015)

Btw @jowwy it is definatley a chinese one.


----------



## Rafferty (30 Jun 2015)

Modified still further.


----------



## SteCenturion (30 Jun 2015)

A bit of a cheat this one as strictly speaking it's just upgraded...

However, only the Frame, Fork & Groupset remain...


----------



## Robeh (30 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> I should add ive noting against chinese frames personally, well i wouldnt have one branded with a genuine manafacturer but i would ride a chinese frame.


 Ignore Citius he had a pop at my Zipps on my cube.
Absolutely *uck all to do with him mind


----------



## Potts81 (16 Jul 2015)

My first build


----------



## Rafferty (16 Jul 2015)

Rafferty said:


> View attachment 94287
> Modified still further.



And further still.


----------



## RJG (18 Jul 2015)

Basic 2014 Kona Dew frame...the rest added. Light as fark. Ridiculously high seat, but that's how I like it.


----------



## RJG (18 Jul 2015)

RJG said:


> Basic 2014 Kona Dew frame...the rest added. Light as fark. Ridiculously high seat, but that's how I like it.


Ha edited to 'fark'....for fark's sake.


----------



## Maxants33 (9 Aug 2015)

My reformed Bridgestone Roadman - made into a cargo/touring bike - just put it back together after getting it back from the powdercoaters.

Hope ya'll like the double top tube addition, 3 level storage on the front, double dynamo headlamps, folding pannier basket, extended rear rack and goggly eye on the front basket.


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Aug 2015)

Ongoing saga of my Roadrat. Replaced the old, short, drop specific frame for a new flat barred one. I'm generally more comfortable with flats, but you have to try stuff out! Seems to ride a fair bit better - the new frames are slightly taller at the headtube and the BB is a bit lower. And with a longer frame, grabbing the brakes is less likely to result in the backwheel lifting. Also it can take discs at the back + racks without any faff as the disc mounts are on the chainstay:











Surly disc trucker fork, and 36 spoke wheels make it a utilitarian build - it's what I had - but if I get a Christmas bonus I may jazz it up to something racier.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Aug 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> Ongoing saga of my Roadrat. Replaced the old, short, drop specific frame for a new flat barred one. I'm generally more comfortable with flats, but you have to try stuff out! Seems to ride a fair bit better - the new frames are slightly taller at the headtube and the BB is a bit lower. And with a longer frame, grabbing the brakes is less likely to result in the backwheel lifting. Also it can take discs at the back + racks without any faff as the disc mounts are on the chainstay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What tyres? Wants some fat slicks for my TCX


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Aug 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What tyres? Wants some fat slicks for my TCX



35mm Marathon Racers. They have a very light tread, but on the road I can't tell if they roll any different from the fully slick 35mm Kojaks they replaced. They are definately not as fragile anyhow, as I've had the sidewalls get torn a couple of times on the Kojaks. They also take up to 95psi if you want to run them hard.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2016)

My latest build,






Raleigh 'City' converted from 26" wheels to 700c with rims 'handlaced' onto the original SA 3spd and a Shimano front dynohub, crank converted from a cottered steel to a square taper 'Stronglight' using the original Raleigh cups (26tpi) Handlebars are Ergotec 'Toulouse', and the brake calipers are Weinmann (instead of the 'pressed/bent steel' originals)


----------



## Ian H (10 Nov 2016)

Old faithful. Much modified/updated over the years.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Nov 2016)

Cinelli Experience frame
Deda stem
Cinelli MASH bull horns
Deda Parabolica aerobars
Cinelli Cork tape
Cinelli Neos seatpost
ISM Adamo Tri seat
Campagnolo Athena groupset
Campagnolo Bullet 80s
Vittoria Pro 3s
Look SPD-SLs
Lifeline brake cables
Campagnolo gear cables
Campagnolo cable housing
Campagnolo brake pads

I can't recall the brand of shifters but they are friction, nor the brake levers.

Looking to strip the wheels of the logos and put black circles on. And revert to drops.


----------



## stumpy66 (13 Nov 2016)

Just finished this, Lynskey Viale disc,- 105 5800 groupset, hunt 4 season wheels, deda bars/ seatpost. Clement strada 28's, trp spyres. Did 60 mile on it yesterday, v comfy on some rough country roads


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2016)

(As posted recently in lots of threads!)






Total cost ~= £60.


----------



## rockenrolla (8 Dec 2016)

My recently built Wittson Custom Ti Cycles. Picture taken today in Spain, surrounding areas of Barcelona. Not bad for December...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2016)

rockenrolla said:


> My recently built Wittson Custom Ti Cycles. Picture taken today in Spain, surrounding areas of Barcelona. Not bad for December...


I'll take the bike AND the weather!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2016)

Finished this last night just awaiting road test now.


----------



## Chrisz (25 Dec 2016)

Built up with Campag SR11, Cinelli Ram integrated bars/stem (Mk 1 version) and winter wheels (full carbon rims ready to go on in the summer)


----------



## NeilM (26 Dec 2016)

2004 Rourke frame, built up with Mizuno carbon forks, SRAM Force 22 running gear, USE stem, bars, seatpost and quick releases and hand made wheels.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2016)

Cannondale synapse hi mod disc
Sram red cranks
Force shifters
Force mechs
Yoleo 28hole carbon rims
Gp4000sII 25mm tyres
Trp Spyre disc brakes
Jagwire cables
Fizik saddle
Zipp bars


----------



## NeilM (6 Jan 2017)

I just finished this yesterday and will be taking it for a shakedown ride tomorrow.

Frame is made by King Frameworks in Holland, I bought it at Bespoked Bristol in 2016. http://www.kingframeworks.com/

Wheels are Hunt and are tubeless ready, tyres are Panaracer Gravel king's (with tubes fitted), Raceface cranks, Absolute Black oval chainring, SRAM brake levers, TT shifter and X0 rear mech, Shimano 10 speed cassette, Ritchey stem and bars, FSA SLK canti's, Fizik Movistar saddle gifted to me by my daughters, bar tape also a gift from a friend.


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2017)

The first bike I remember was a Raleigh Astronaut when I was about 7. Since 1973 I've only bought 2 complete bikes (a second hand Sun Sirocco in 1973 which is when my passion for cycling started, and a Saracen Tuff Trax in 1990). The stripping down, building up, customising is all part of the passion - I'm a 'constant fettler'. I even spent a lot of my teenage years and early 20's working in bike shops in Stafford (Paul Burton's and then Henry Burton's)

Since 1973 my self builds have been:
Holdsworth Professional (1975)
Claud Butler for cyclo cross (1975)
Swinnerton Track Frame (1977)
Raleigh Professional (when I joined Nottingham based VC Europa in 1978) - still riding as a black Henry Burton fixed
Raleigh Super Course (1977)
Raleigh Track Frame (1978)
MKM winter bike (1979)
Henry Burton road frame (1981)
Colnago Track frame (1981)
Falcon hack frame 1990
Henry Burton (Aravis) Audax 2005
Trek 4000 mtb (second hand frame to replace the tufftrax - 2005?)
Saracen Aubisque (second hand frame 2008?)
Bob Jackson (2007)
Surly Cross-Check (2015)

The Trek is currently in pieces (being refurbed) and I'm part way through building up a Genesis Equilibrium. I have 3 'self builds' on the 'road' at the moment

The Cross-Check






The 'Raleigh Professional' fixed






The Henry Burton 'Audax/Fast Tourer (but now with Love Mud flared drops)


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> These are the bikes I've either built from the frame up or stripped right back and restored/rebuilt with a mix of refurbed and new parts.
> 
> View attachment 55676
> View attachment 55677
> ...



Lovely collection


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2017)

NeilM said:


> I just finished this yesterday and will be taking it for a shakedown ride tomorrow.
> 
> Frame is made by King Frameworks in Holland, I bought it at Bespoked Bristol in 2016. http://www.kingframeworks.com/
> 
> ...



Lovely.


----------



## iandg (21 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> Really nice those bikes, are you on Harris there?



Yes. Bottom one is at the Huisinis junction at Ardashaig. The Cross Check snap was at the turning point on this out and back. The fixed is back in Stornoway against the hospital lab wall.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (29 Mar 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghede6o1rQM


----------



## gareth01244 (25 Apr 2017)

NeilM said:


> 2004 Rourke frame, built up with Mizuno carbon forks, SRAM Force 22 running gear, USE stem, bars, seatpost and quick releases and hand made wheels.
> 
> View attachment 331202


Lovely looking build, do you hsve any info on the mizuno forks? I have a bike with the same fork and have not been able to find out much info on them. They seem to be quite well liked by those who have a set.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2017)

Bought the frame (onix rh) and built the bike up.Not seen another, probally why i got it !


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> View attachment 349445
> 
> Bought the frame (onix rh) and built the bike up.Not seen another, probally why i got it !




Pretty smart that


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (26 Apr 2017)

1992 diamondback ascent ex. first bike i built
£25 plus post for frame and forks on e bay
£40 for 8 speed full deore lx groupset on e bay plus bars and stem (off a bike with a cracked tube)
£45 for the wheels and tyres mavic xm117. Think they tyres are michelin carbon somet or other
£2.99 for the bottom b on e bay
£20 for bottom bracket shell tapping and facing
£10 for cables
£9.98 for bottle cages

Not as fancy as some on here but good to get the understanding of building a bike and felt quite good that it all worked


----------



## stumpy66 (26 Apr 2017)

rugbyleaguebiker said:


> View attachment 349518
> 
> 1992 diamondback ascent ex. first bike i built
> £25 plus post for frame and forks on e bay
> ...


Well done on the build, 'it's satisfying doing it yourself


----------



## Andrewwright (6 Sep 2017)

My new Mercian, wheels, crankset and grips 'borrowed' from my Surly, will be buying a handbuilt set of wheels (silver), and silver/ grey crankset after my holiday in the Netherlands.


----------



## kyuss (2 Nov 2017)

I've built a few. Only have pics of two at the moment. 

Built this one up a few years back. Well, built it twice actually after getting the frame replaced under warranty. Realised it was probably a bit lightweight for someone my size so only used it again a handful of times. 







 

Sick of seeing it sat unused I tore it down and used a few of the bits to build this one a couple of weeks ago. My new budget TT bike.







 

Brake calipers, drive chain, headset and tyres off the Kinesis, seatpost, stem and fork from the parts box, the rest as follows:

Unbranded frame (it had been powder coated but think it's either a Prolite Espresso or Ribble Chrono TT}) £33 (eBay) 
Deda base bars and extensions £50.30 (halfords) 
Microshift 10spd shifters £70 (amazon) 
Tektro TL720 brake levers £15.69 (ribble) 
Bar tape £10 (lbs) 
Cables £20 (lbs) 
Selle Italia SL Tri saddle £11.69 (ribble) 
Vision Team 35 comp wheels etc £138 (ribble, half price!) 
Homemade rear disk cover £15ish (1mm HIPS plastic sheet, tamiya glue and a black postca paint marker)
Paint, sandpaper, masking tape £40ish


----------



## Andrewwright (6 Nov 2017)

Andrewwright said:


> View attachment 372085
> 
> My new Mercian, wheels, crankset and grips 'borrowed' from my Surly, will be buying a handbuilt set of wheels (silver), and silver/ grey crankset after my holiday in the Netherlands.


Here it is with Harry aRowlands handbuilt wheels, what a lovely combination, 1.8 kg lighter than the ‘borrowed’ wheels.


----------



## jowwy (19 Nov 2017)

Custom Ti frame
Hson wheelset
Conti cx speed 35mm tyres
Sram rival 1 crankset 36t
Shimano xt shifter
Shimano xt shadow rear derraulier
Shimano xt hydraulic brakes
Deda flatbar and stem
Fizik saddle


----------



## booze and cake (23 Dec 2017)

I was cutting it fine as I only got the last few parts today, but a new self build Chrimbo project with a selection of wheels to try is on!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I was cutting it fine as I only got the last few parts today, but a new self build Chrimbo project with a selection of wheels to try is on!
> View attachment 388257


More fun than a jigsaw.


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Jan 2018)

I've stripped down and rebuilt most of my bikes, but not really changed much except the odd derailleur, shifter etc as necessary. 

Then just over a year ago I picked up a late 90s FS Marin and decided to have a go at modernising it. Here it was in it's original incarnation - note the lovely yellow 130mm stem! 






I stripped down the frame and repainted the forks and swingarm. Swapped the triple crankset for a narrow/wide oval single chain ring up front, and swapped the SRAM gripshifters for a nice STX RC shimano trigger shifter and matching mech. Fitted some decent flat pedals, new chain, cassette, and tyres. Then decided to try out my first short stem/wide bars cockpit, which made it handle a damn sight better over the rough stuff. 

One day I'll score a better swing arm, shock, and forks off ebay, and upgrade to disc brakes, but for now I'm really happy with it.


----------



## jowwy (2 Jan 2018)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 383941
> 
> 
> Custom Ti frame
> ...


Will be adding the XT di2 to this on the weekend........will post up fresh pick when its done


----------



## booze and cake (4 Jan 2018)

Finished https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/eddy-merckx-team-panasonic-1985-a-classic-reborn.228912/


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2018)

Pro carbon build.


----------



## peterdowning (13 Jan 2018)

Winter (black) and summer (white) Pro Carbons :-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jan 2018)

Are 're-builds' acceptable?

After repaints/frame updates?
(not a recent bike, but one I still miss)


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Are 're-builds' acceptable?
> 
> After repaints/frame updates?
> (not a recent bike, but one I still miss)


If you've taken a bike totally apart (Barring the rear mech/shifters etc ) I'd say so unless it was just a 'full service'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> If you've taken a bike totally apart (Barring the rear mech/shifters etc ) I'd say so unless it was just a 'full service'


I did
Although I personally didn't repaint it, or machine out the BB shell for better cartridge bearings


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did
> Although I personally didn't repaint it, or machine out the BB shell for better cartridge bearings


I'd dispute that 'cartridge' BBs are better than square taper with replaceable bearing races, this does however only apply if you have an oldish shaft in good condition as the hardening on new ones is dreadful and that you service the BB regularly (every couple of years)


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Jan 2018)

Here a couple of Planet X London Road frames I built about a year ago. Considering they are the same frame, both are totally different to ride but great fun in their own way.


----------



## KneesUp (14 Jan 2018)

Why has the electric one got the chain tensioner?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Jan 2018)

Simple answer is to tension the chain  . But it's not connected there as I was still messing about with chain lengths and sprocket sizes and that particular iteration didn't need it.... ratios were wrong though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2018)

*PART 1
*
Back in 1990, I replaced my ('89) Marin Pine Mountain, with a Pace Research RC100



I'd taken notice of this Yorkshire built MTB, from the very day I knew of it, from the magazine _Mountain Biking UK_ (May 1989)
(the other magazine is the USA _'Mountain Bike Action'_ Jan 1991)



A local shop had a second-hand one in stock, that I'd been told about, at circa £1100 (back in 1990!)

I px'd the Pine,
Just a couple here of it, when I first raced it





It was quite high-tech, for its day
A square-section frame (barring head-tube & BB) - externally triple-butted!
Bullseye cranks, which were hollow steel, & had the R/H crank welded to the axle, with the L/H crank bolting on (multiple splines)

Magura hydraulic rim brakes, which were very powerful, *but*, no provision for reinserting an inflated tyre (both calipers were solid mounted

Reynolds 531 fork-legs, replaceable separately, clamped into a machined crown

The precursor of an Ahead-Set (or whatever name they're known by today, *but*, with the stem also being the steerer tube_ *see photographs below*_
(granted, differing stem lengths were an issue, but if ordered new, the correct length/angle was supplied
Grease-nipples (vehicle type) on the BB & head-set (later on, when they produced their own hubs, those had a grease port too)

*Not My Pace*
Just for illustration





*
PART 2 below.........*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2018)

*PART 2*
Sorry folks, Part 1 was just a bit of background



Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did
> Although I personally didn't repaint it, or machine out the BB shell for better cartridge bearings
> 
> 
> ...


As stated above, the cranks utilised a press-fit bearing
However, as the splines wore, & the fact that lateral play was only stopped by the tightness, & a rather small (little fingernail, or smaller!) collet
That said, they did come in a varying range of sizes;
152mm, 157mm, 162mm, 167mm, 172mm, 178mm, 181mm, 184mm
And, amazingly a 222mm
http://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/bullseye.html


It started to get a bit worn. chipped
So, I decided to revamp it (bad move, with hindsight)
I took it back to the factory/workshops, which at that time, were in Leeming (between Denholme & Oxenhope), not the Leeming up the A1, with the RAF base

Duncan sorted it out for me (one of the designers/engineers/company owners)
I did contemplate asking him to upgrade(??) it to cantilever bosses, but was talked out of it

I think, from memory Ellis-Briggs painted it
During the time away, I'd done some shopping
A Ritchey seat-pin, to get more set-back
Gary Proud, at Kendell Cycles (Castleford) built me a new pair of wheels
Mavic 231(?) rims, D/B spokes, onto Deore XT2 hubs (7-speed, at the time)
Specialised Hard-Park 1.5" tyres (I rode 'light', due to the CX)

Cue, aged, silly (scanned) prints



The fork-legs, stem & cranks were chrome-plated








*As An Aside*
And, from the past too
My near namesake, who I still see every so often
I also know his brother Robert, who was on the National Junior CX squad, with Richard.............. and a certain young lad by the name of Roger Hammond
1991 - 1992?



This often caused confusion, as organisers/signers-on thought I was in wrong category/changed clubs/looked older when stationary, etc.....
In fact it still does, on various cycling forums/social media

2016, at the (Bingley Harriers) _'Harriers v Cyclists'_ race
Richard is a 'BH' member, as are the Brownlees (who he sometimes rides with) and Rob Jebb





Apologies, if it was a bit rambling, but I presume there'd have been questions about the Pace frame/fork design, so I thought I'd try to pre-empt them


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2018)

Psycolist said:


> ...
> View attachment 77831
> View attachment 77832
> View attachment 77833


I know it's a three year old post but... WTF is that?!


----------



## Tizme (16 Jan 2018)

Nothing to show yet but just ordered an Alpkit Sonder Camino AL (Chilli red - S). Rather than risk a divorce (after my first self-build, a Genesis Vagabond) Alpkit are kindly going to fit the headset before sending it out. 

Planning on Tiagra 4700 STI's and front & rear dérailleurs (really like it after fitting to the Vagabond), but I can't decide on the chainset, either Tiagra 50-34 Ext BB or Spa Cycles 48-33 internal BB, with an 11-32 cassette. At the moment I need a second hip replacement so I might be being a bit wimpish on the gearing as I'm finding riding quite painful (it wasn't a problem with the first replacement - the other side, not a second replacement, always like everything to match ). The Vagabond was built as a Tourer with a Deore 30-28 chainset, but I've just ordered a 26t, and 11-34 cassette, which I think will be more than sufficient for my planned LE-JOG-LE (would have been this year but for the hip, so it could be a year or two yet).

When I have the Vagabond completely how I want it I will upload some photos.


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 150896
> 
> Cinelli Experience frame
> Deda stem
> ...



I thought I’d posted this new build Argon18 E-118 but apparently not...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> I thought I’d posted this new build Argon18 E-118 but apparently not...
> View attachment 391754



A friend of mine looked at the Argon (Tri) frame, I believe, but decided to buy a Canyon instead
It's green, & last years, so I guess it's this one

https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/triathlon/speedmax/speedmax-cf-slx-9-0-sl.html


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A friend of mine looked at the Argon (Tri) frame, I believe, but decided to buy a Canyon instead
> It's green, & last years, so I guess it's this one
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/triathlon/speedmax/speedmax-cf-slx-9-0-sl.html



Yeah, the Speedmax does well at Kona but it’s a bit Lamborghini for me, whilst Argon18 are super sexy Ferrari/Porsche.

Similar to the car references, the fat, old guy riding them kinda disappoints the crowd


----------



## Tizme (18 Jan 2018)

Finally, finished,










Built as a Tourer:
Tiagra 4700 STI's, Front & Rear Dérailleurs and rear cassette (11-34)
Deore M615 Chainset 40-26 (original 28 swapped out to give me better hill climbing potential fully loaded)
Juin Tech R1 Disc Brakes
Hand built Mavic A119 Rims with Deore hub(rear) and SP PD8 Dynamo hub (Front)
Cycle2Charge top cap (converts the energy of the hub dynamo for USB charging)
Madison Flux saddle on Alpkit Love Mud seat post
Tubus Tara Lowrider front rack
Tortec Rear Rack
B'Twin handlebar bag & mount
Schwalbe Marathon Touring Tyres 700x35
Tortec Mudguards 700x36-44
Final cost was a lot more than my wife will ever know!


----------



## Tizme (22 Feb 2018)

Blimey, my new self build next to my first self build on the forum!





Sonder Camino AL

Tiagra 4700 STI Levers 2x10
Tiagra 4700 Front Derailleur
Tiagra 4700 Rear Derailleur
Shimano Ultegra BB
Shimano CX50 C/Set 46-36 ( Inner replaced with Spa Cycles 33T)
KMC X10-93 10speed Chain
JuinTech R1 Disc Brakes
Sonder Spitfire Handlebars
Deda Zero Stem
Nukeproof -Seat Post Collar
Tortec Mudguards


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2018)

Just finished mine


----------

